# Whats the hardest sports and fitness activity?



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2012)

> *All 47 Sports and Fitness Activities, Ranked*
> In this world, there are many ways to exercise. Some are actual sports; others are specific types of exercise; all will make you sweat, somehow. We have ranked them in scientific order, based on the following criteria: Physical Difficulty; Amount That You Would Be Humiliated If You Tried to Just Waltz In and Do Them Like Some Big Shot Because You Thought They Would Be Easy; and Overall Hardcoreness. Fake bullshit sports are not included. All rankings are final.




I will give you their answer right after this madmann commercial break.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tuco (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrestling, did that shit in High School and it was the hardest sport I've ever tried.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2012)

47) Walking
46) Tai Chi
45) Water Aerobics
44) Stretching in General
43) Jogging
42) Zumba or Similar Dance-Based Fitness Class
41) Yoga
40) Isometrics
39) Volleyball
38) Pole Dancing, for Work or Pleasure
37) Skating, Ice or Roller
36) Water Skiing or other Boat-Assisted Water Sport
35) Arm Wrestling
34) Baseball
33) Calisthenics
32) Jumping Rope
31) BMX Bike-Riding
30) Skateboarding
29) Surfing
28) Mountaineering
27) Tennis or other Racket Sport
26) Canoeing, Kayaking, or other Rowing
25) Skiing, Snowboarding, or other Snow-Sliding
24) Hockey
23) Soccer
22) Diving
21) Bicycling (Racing)
20) Jumping, High and/ or Far
19) Sprinting
18) Throwing Heavy Objects for Distance
17) Sword Fighting (Non-Lethal)
16) Basketball
15) Kung-Fu or Similar Show-Offy Martial Art
14) Marathon Running
13) Pole Vaulting
12) Rock Climbing
11) Hurdles
10) Football
9) Powerlifting
8) Crossfit
7) Boxing
6) Wrestling
5) Triathlons
4) Ballet
3) MMA
2) Gymnastics
1) Super Squats


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 9, 2012)

id have said the tour de france


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

i woud say boxing


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 9, 2012)

Sword fighting all the way!  








Loser gets impregnated and has to raise the bastard offspring.


----------



## hypno (Feb 9, 2012)

Where did you get the list? Did you make it yourself? It is impressive but not complete IMO. The list is tough for sure but the 2 most physically demanding sports have been determined to be soccer and motocross/supercross and supercross athletes have consistently tested as the best conditioned overall athletes. 

"Dr. Steve Augustine, of Jacksonville Orthopedic Institute and the Action  Sports Medicine Foundation in Jacksonville, Fla., and his colleagues  undertook a research study where they placed heart-rate monitors on the  riders and monitored them throughout the races to see where supercross  athletes compared to other athletes in terms of fitness. 

The results showed that the bottom line is that these supercross  athletes are in incredible shape. Heart rate is a measurement of the  exercises intensity of an activity. The higher the heart rate, the  higher the intensity and when he looked at the  supercross racers, they  were running their hearts at an average of 179-180 beats per minute.  During a supercross race, the riders??? heart-rate level is at 92% of  their maximum heart rate.  

As soon as the race starts, their heart rate runs up to that 92% from  start to finish, which is approximately 20 minutes duration. This is put  into perspective when compared to other sports. Most other sports gauge  their competitors??? heart rates at an average of 80% during an event.  Supercross racers are actually running at higher heart rates than most  sports, and the most impressive difference is that they are doing it at  20-minute intervals. Hockey teams may be on the ice for a minute,  football players exert themselves in short bursts that last only a few  seconds. 

???I wanted to give everyone the sound  medical data to support that argument in our favor,??? said Augustine.  ???Anyone that is involved with the sport or who has ever raced knows how  physically demanding it is, yet the average sports fan still believes  that the motorcycle does all the work. This wide spread misconception is  definitely not the case, as the results speak for themselves. This type  of research validates our sport on a scientific level. It gives our  sport the respect it deserves in terms of exercise intensity and the  fitness demands required to compete in this sport.???   "


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

Boxing, nothing else even comes close.


----------



## redz (Feb 9, 2012)

Theres tons of sports that are great endurance workouts. But most of them depend how hard you want to push it.


----------



## manic my friend (Feb 9, 2012)

wheelchair pole vaulting.


----------



## hypno (Feb 9, 2012)

redz said:


> Theres tons of sports that are great endurance workouts. But most of them depend how hard you want to push it.



Exactly!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I will give you their answer right after this madmann commercial break.


 
Yeah I am still occupying your mind huh sweet-cheeks.

Get in line, cause you're definitely not the first or last.



min0 lee said:


> 47) Walking
> 46) Tai Chi
> 45) Water Aerobics
> 44) Stretching in General
> ...


 

*LOL @ THAT LIST.*


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mountaineering is the most difficult sport I've done.  Some days involving climbing/hiking for 12 hours with 40 lbs on your back in freezing temperatures, while taking the time to place each step carefully to avoid a 1,000 ft slide/fall on ice and snow.  Then you add in the elevation and lack of oxygen, and the 1 hour of digging snow to make a spot for your tent.  Then you go to sleep and wake up and do it again the next day.  

There really isn't anything fun about it, just the feeling of accomplishment and bragging rights.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Boxing, nothing else even comes close.



what about mma?


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 9, 2012)

list is a joke. 

 mma,boxing,  but almost anyone can throw a punch. so just the basics anyone can do that. 
ive done both and muay thai, wrestled all through high school.

and really pole vaulting is only 13th?  shits hard. i cant do it. lol

basics of wrestling is shooting. 
you ever seen someone try and shoot whose never done it? they physically cant do the movement. 

a collegiate wrestler is so violent in every action yet so smooth, its impossible to do if you didn't start at 4.  

obviously there was not a wrestler who decided this. probably some guy who likes to watch ufc and just thought it up.

what are super squats? lol


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2012)

i think it must be marathon closeting, just look at the toll it's taking on a certain member of ours. 

even reading about climbing everest is unreal but you can walk up many mountains with no more special gear than good hiking shoes and a jacket. be interesting to know how they compiled the list.


----------



## MyK (Feb 9, 2012)

I was going to say gymnastics... and swimming should be top ten.. not even listed... list is crap...


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jousting Immediately comes to mind.
Probably more intense midevil competitions that we never even heard about. 
Gladiator shit!


----------



## Tuco (Feb 9, 2012)

sendit08 said:


> Jousting Immediately comes to mind.
> Probably more intense midevil competitions that we never even heard about.
> Gladiator shit!



I heard medieval midget tossing goes pretty hard too...


----------



## Tuco (Feb 9, 2012)

My original thought was wrestling, but I think Boxing probably would have the edge... No sport requires so much physical activity all while someone is attempting to bash your face in constantly. Emphasis on bashing face in CONSTANTLY... Compare to mma where grappling is allowed and the risk of getting punched and kicked is drastically reduced once in a tight clinch or on the ground.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2012)

hypno said:


> Where did you get the list? Did you make it yourself? It is impressive but not complete IMO. The list is tough for sure but the 2 most physically demanding sports have been determined to be soccer and motocross/supercross and supercross athletes have consistently tested as the best conditioned overall athletes.



All 47 Sports and Fitness Activities, Ranked


----------



## JR. (Feb 10, 2012)

Supercross!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah I am still occupying your mind huh sweet-cheeks.
> 
> Get in line, cause you're definitely not the first or last.
> 
> ...



You upset that sucking dick isn't on there?


----------



## cube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

boxing's definetley one of the top ones

I remember when I first started in my teens, couldnt even go more than a few minutes sparring and it took all my will to keep my arms up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> list is a joke.
> 
> mma,boxing, but almost anyone can throw a punch. so just the basics anyone can do that.
> ive done both and muay thai, wrestled all through high school.
> ...


 nope


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> boxing's definetley one of the top ones
> 
> I remember when I first started in my teens, couldnt even go more than a few minutes sparring and it took all my will to keep my arms up



This, I remember puking from it.
Trying to stay in motion to attack or just stay away from the shots and then the body blows...LOL at trying to keep your arms up to block let alone swing, they feel like a ton.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> This, I remember puking from it.
> Trying to stay in motion to attack or just stay away from the shots and then the body blows...LOL at trying to keep your arms up to block let alone swing, they feel like a ton.


 
so true
It was then I realised all the "fights" I had in real life were nothing more than just minor scuffles lol


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the list is a complete joke and there shouldn't be lists like this made imo because unless you've tried every sport on this list, you cant truly gauge how hard a sport is.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 10, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> so true
> It was then I realised all the "fights" I had in real life were nothing more than just minor scuffles lol



lol everyone realizes this after a good 3-5 minutes of sparring.


----------



## troubador (Feb 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think the list is a complete joke and there shouldn't be lists like this made imo because unless you've tried every sport on this list, you cant truly gauge how hard a sport is.



True. All of these are hard at the competitive level. 

The average person is capable of playing a pickup basketball game but what are they going to do at the skatepark with a skateboard? Probably nothing. On the other hand skateboarders probably don't go through as much physical conditioning as a professional basketball player. 

Personally, I'd put ping-pong in the top spot.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2012)

All sports have a level of difficulty. But to train your ass off for months just to lead up to an ass whipping is tough & courageous. Then when your dead tired and see your own blood, the mental toughness comes in.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 10, 2012)

troubador said:


> I'd put ping-pong in the top spot.


----------



## JR. (Feb 11, 2012)

ping-pong? ugh? ok


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2012)

Worst list I have ever seen. How does jump-rope make it on the list, but not Rugby? I have played a lot of sports, and Rugby is by far the most physically demanding and brutal sport I have played.


----------



## hypno (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you seen some of the "Jump Ropists" now days? OMG not like when I was in school.


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nope



there is a qualifier in there.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't notice the street "ghetto" stuff was grouped under calisthenics. I haven't paid that much attention to it.


----------

